# I'm not cut out for grooming her myself...



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I broke down after 5 months and took Pixie to a new groomer today. I tried my best to do everything myself, but I just can't handle it-too much for me. She was morphing into the kid who's mom puts a salad bowl on their head and cuts their hair. I found a highly recommended shop less than 5 miles from my home. The owner is a master groomer, grooms many show dogs and co-owns a show dog. They specialize in poodles and Bichons. She has experience with neezers and grooms two show neezers. When she told me that even though she's giving her a teddy clip, the ears, beard and bangs need to be flowing so you can tell it's a havanese, I knew she was good. She started her at the appointment time and I picked her up two hours later. It was great. She hand scissored her and did such a nice job. She was grooming a PBGV when I came to get Pixie and she told me she won BOB at Westminster-neat! Those dogs are much bigger than I thought and very solid. Anyway, she did a great job. Pixie looks beautiful. I'll post a photo tonight after I round up some batteries for the camera.
The grooming table I bought is being used by my husband to clean his rifles. The dremmel and laube clippers have been gathering dust for months. Oh well-I tried!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't wait to see the cut. Your groomer sounds great.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Please post pics!!! You're very lucky that you found a good groomer close to you!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I broke down after 5 months and took Pixie to a new groomer today. I tried my best to do everything myself, but I just can't handle it-too much for me. She was morphing into the kid who's mom puts a salad bowl on their head and cuts their hair. :laugh: :laugh:


No reason to feel like you failed at grooming. If I had someone that qualified in my neighborhood I would probably use them too. My 2 get washed, dried and brushed now. Smarty has been in a ½ inch clip that was great for the lake, but now she is growing out.

I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beth,

Don't feel bad, at least you tried your hand at grooming and found it just wasn't for you. I have no talent when it comes to cutting hair, that's why Bugsy is in his natural full coat. I am really good at brushing combing and giving baths.  My standards get done professionally and inbetween, I bath them and hubby shaves feet face and tail.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pictures too! 

Grooming can be very frustrating at times. I know I was frustrated when I first started grooming Dexter and I did not know what to do. Dexter acted like a child trying to get his own way. You know..... how children always act worse for their parents and act wonderful for strangers...

Dexter is much better with grooming now. If you have found a groomer that you like, then that is great! Grooming for me is something I always wanted to do. I did lots of trimming and experimenting with Dexter's haircuts this past summer and for the last 2 months, he is growing out....so, Dexter gets a break. 

As for your grooming equipment, hang on to it for awhile in case you change your mind in the next few years. You never know.....

I had to chuckle when you said your dh was using the grooming table.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, here are the photos of Pixie. I know they're mediocre at best-(not her fault-just my usual bad photography). She was kind enough to give some side profiles. This was after several play sessions and drinks of water, so she's not a pristine as when I first brought her home. The choppy short bangs-that's my handiwork from before. I needed to be stopped!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pixie look beautiful, your groomer did an outstanding job. I love that she left the full ears. Great job. The full face couch photo is priceless.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

juliav said:


> Beth,
> 
> Don't feel bad, at least you tried your hand at grooming and found it just wasn't for you. I have no talent when it comes to cutting hair, that's why Bugsy is in his natural full coat. I am really good at brushing combing and giving baths.  My standards get done professionally and inbetween, I bath them and hubby shaves feet face and tail.


Julia-I wish I could keep her in full coat like Bugsy, but her hair is like a sheep! Her knots grow like crazy despite brushing and combing daily. I just couldn't keep up! I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I can't wait to see the pictures too!
> 
> Grooming can be very frustrating at times. I know I was frustrated when I first started grooming Dexter and I did not know what to do. Dexter acted like a child trying to get his own way. You know..... how children always act worse for their parents and act wonderful for strangers...
> 
> ...


Linda- you just have the knack for it. You're doing great.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Pixie look beautiful, your groomer did an outstanding job. I love that she left the full ears. Great job. The full face couch photo is priceless.


Thanks Sandi!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

She looks great! I, also, like how the ears and face are left long and full! Very, very nice!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pixie is very pretty! You found a groomer that is a keeper. 

I love that the ears are long. Will you be tying up the hair out of Pixie's eyes when the hair is longer?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You definitely didn't do bad work! You were way smarter than me and took her to a groomer, I took and buzz trimmed Belle before I realized what a horrible mistake I made!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's lovely Beth!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pixie looks adorable. I love that look on her face in the second to last picture - priceless!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's darling!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Pixiesmom said:


> Julia-I wish I could keep her in full coat like Bugsy, but her hair is like a sheep! Her knots grow like crazy despite brushing and combing daily. I just couldn't keep up! I don't know how you guys do it.


Bugsy's coat is just slightly wavy and isn't really thick so it's pretty easy to maintain. I do have to brush him daily, as if I miss a day he will mat. Whoever said that the Havs in full coat are wash and wear, was kidding, right. 

By the way, I love the pics of Pixie in her haircut. She looks simply adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie looks great - your groomer is a keeper! No one here has ever done a Havanese!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Pixie looks adorable. Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

She did a great job! Looks a lot like Sophie when I finally broke down and got her cut this summer.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Pixie looks great! I love her long ears. There aren't any groomers around here who know what Havanese are supposed to look like, and I always ended up with a shih tzu or poodle cut. I think they just do the same cut on any small breed, to be honest. I'm hoping to keep Santos long, but we'll see. He hasn't had any matting whatsoever so far, but I know that can change in a hurry. You're lucky to have found someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim- I would love to keep her long, but her hair is too unmanageable (kinda like mine..).
I just had to face reality that a professional needed to be called in .
Maybe Santos will keep that silky, manageable coat that you can keep long.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Your Pixie is a little doll! I am hoping to keep my Pixie long (my husband says I'll have a fight on my hands if I try to have her hair cut! - and to be fair, he takes equal responsibility for bathing and brushing). But we'll see. I don't think she's going through the dreaded coat change yet, and her fur is lovely and silky, so I hope it stays that way.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Lucky you to find a good groomer!! 
Pixie looks great and once her hair grows out a bit more, she'll look even better!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beth, I love Pixie's new do! I agree about the bangs though. lol No worries, they'll grow out soon enough! I didn't realize her hair was so thick and plentiful, but you can really see that with the new cut. I'll bet she's as soft as silk now. What a sweet girl!

Sounds like you found yourself a groomer!


----------

